# Causes of bald patches????



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My son has two Bichons, Lottie is my Poppy's litter sister and Jessie is a recently rescued ex-breeding bitch.

Lottie keeps developing bald patches. First one was at the top of her back leg, just under her bottom. The fur seemed to grow back and then another bald patch would develop on a different part of her leg. Again fur started to grow back and then another patch developed. At the moment both her lower back legs/feet have bald patches.

Jessie has been scratching since she arrived. Her ears got really bad, Thornit has been used and also the vet prescribed Surolan. Vet said she would investigate the itching when the ears were cleared up. Ears are better than they were but she's not been taken back to the vets yet.

The dogs are with a new vet now but the original vet said that Lottie's original bald patch could be due to stress as their Labradoodle had to be PTS. However, Jessie was already living with them by then and Lottie didn't show any signs of pining for the other dog.

I did wonder if it could be mites but surely Jessie would be affected too? She has no bald patches at all although as I said she does scratch a lot.

I wont take Poppy round to visit as I am concerned that it's something that may be passed on.

Any ideas what might cause these bald patches and why the hair should grow again and more patches appear?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Is she chewing on her legs because she's itchy? My dog did this when he had allergies and it obviously caused the hair to fall out.

I'm not an expert on mites, I'm afraid! My dog was tested for demodex mites before being diagnosed with allergies, and I think that the vets said that demodex can live on most dogs without causing a problem unless the dog has a weakened immune system? 

Could allergies be the cause? What's she fed on?


----------



## Dexter Gordon (Dec 16, 2012)

Ear hassle and bald patches...i would be thinkin possibility of hypothyroidism...an underactive thyroid?? a common disorder in dogs and easily treated. there are lots of other symptoms...just google hypothyroidism and see if it fits lottie's symptoms.

Good luck

DG


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Is she chewing on her legs because she's itchy? My dog did this when he had allergies and it obviously caused the hair to fall out.
> 
> I'm not an expert on mites, I'm afraid! My dog was tested for demodex mites before being diagnosed with allergies, and I think that the vets said that demodex can live on most dogs without causing a problem unless the dog has a weakened immune system?
> 
> Could allergies be the cause? What's she fed on?


Not chewing on her legs at all, in fact they don't seem to bother her. Poor dog's beginning to look like she has part plucked chicken legs . She has Wainwrights wet, not sure but I think some Burns Mini Bites added. I've mentioned food allergies but as the bald patches are recent and the food not been changed that probably isn't part of the problem.



Dexter Gordon said:


> Ear hassle and bald patches...i would be thinkin possibility of hypothyroidism...an underactive thyroid?? a common disorder in dogs and easily treated. there are lots of other symptoms...just google hypothyroidism and see if it fits lottie's symptoms.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> DG


It's Jessie that's got the ear problem and Lottie the bald patches. I did actually mention a couple of days ago that I wondered if hypothyroidism could be the problem (that would be a coincidence seeing as both me and my d-i-l have it!). I'll do a bit of googling and see if anything jumps out at me. I keep suggesting they go back to the vet and get it investigated, they do tend to procrastinate rather .


----------



## Dexter Gordon (Dec 16, 2012)

Woopsy!! obviously past my bedtime!! even without the ear hassle...bald patches would still make me wonder about the thyroid....

I hope you get to the bottom of both conditions quickly!

DG


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

My dog was suffering from bald patches.
Started behind his ears and then spread to his chest and legs.
Took him to the vets who diagnosed food allergies so he cannot have wheat, rice or soya which is in an awful lot of dog food!!


----------



## alfiedog (Jan 30, 2013)

My small Maltipoo's hair started thinning badly across his back and tail mainly. It was diagnosed as Underactive Thyroid. He has been on Forthyron for about three years now, and has never had further problems with hair loss. He does nibble his feet a lot though, but I always thought he was just cleaning them after going out for a walk.Could it be an allergy?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

It could be mites, When Chester was tested for mites the vet said the type she was testing for is not contagious to other dogs. To test for it was a skin scrape, then the vet had a look under the microscope. 

Regarding Hypothyroidism, I may be wrong, but I didn't think the hair would grow back until the dog started medication. Chesters certainly didn't.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, Lottie's bald patches seem to be getting worse. My d-i-l is taking both dogs to the vet tonight so I'm hoping there might be some light shed on it.

I was having a chat to d-i-l this morning and it seems both the previous vet practice and the current one mentioned stress. D-i-l is wondering whether the recent addition of a kitten could be something to do with it. Kitten was lovely when she first arrived and, of course, had to be kept in until she was old enough to be spayed. I think she's now about 8 months old and she wont go out at all. She's turned into a little demon and does tend to "attack" the dogs, set on them for no particular reason, bit their feet, etc. Jessie the rescue Bichon is very laid back and doesn't take much notice but Lottie will chase the cat. D-i-l is wondering if this is stressing Lottie out. Lottie is actually pulling some fur out (which I didn't know about until today), then it grows back. She has bald patches on her legs and tail, and a couple of very sore looking spots which I think she may have nibbled.

D-i-l will tell all this to the vet and I told her to also mention hypothyroidism. *Paddyjulie* I think you may be right, I wouldn't have though the hair would grow back if it is that, and also I think the neck area is affected, I think I remember seeing a picture of your Chester before he was diagnosed. Lottie certainly hasn't got it there.

I'll post again when I've heard how the vet visit went. Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> My son has two Bichons, Lottie is my Poppy's litter sister and Jessie is a recently rescued ex-breeding bitch.
> 
> Lottie keeps developing bald patches. First one was at the top of her back leg, just under her bottom. The fur seemed to grow back and then another bald patch would develop on a different part of her leg. Again fur started to grow back and then another patch developed. At the moment both her lower back legs/feet have bald patches.
> 
> ...


There are two main forms of mites demodex and sarcoptic.

Sarcoptic is usually intensly itchy often starts on the face and ears and legs where the hair is thinnest and the mites that burrow and live in the skin get easier access. This type is usually contagious and will sprea to other dogs.
Often you get scondary bacterial infections too from the scratching and traumatising the skin and from the claws and often you see scabbing as well and hair loss. If your lucky it can be diagnosed by skin scrapes but more is often missed that way then are diagnosed. There is a blood test that is more accurate but you cant do that until around 4/8 weeks post infection or its suspected as it looks for sarcoptic antibodies in the blood so they have to have time to build up and be detected. If the first is borderline then usually you have to repeat 2 weeks later. A lot of vets do treat on clinical signs/suspection of sarcoptic. Treatments are usually Advocate spot on, or stronghold or alludex washes.

Demodex mites are not always itchy, you can get localised demodex, odd patches less then 5 areas or generalised wide areas on the body and more then 5. Demodex live in the hair follicles and cause bald patches, usually you have a very good chance of diagnosing these by skin scrapes. Its common for dogs to have a few demodex mites present, but a healthy immune system keeps them under control and numbers minimal so you dont see any signs or have problems. In a dog that is ill, stressed which can effect the immune system or has an immune system thats working below parr they can start to multiply and cause signs and symptoms, so its possible to have a multi dog household and have one showing signs and others being completely fine. 
Again treatment for this is Advocate that does demodex and sarcoptic or the alludex wash that does both too. Stronghold only treats sarcoptic so vant be used for demodex.

Fungal infections like ringworm can be another cause off hairloss, again I believe but you would have to check healthy immune systems can also keep it under control in a lot of dogs should they come into contact so you dont see signs but I believe they can still carry it. Other dogs will get bare patches from a few too a lot of patches. Its diagnosed either by a woods lamp that will cause it to glow under to lamp for certain types or hair and skin samples sent off for culture. Treament is usually anti fungal baths or creams I think.

Another cause of itchy ears and problem skin can be yeast overgrowth, again yeasts like candida albicans are present naturally in the body and the immune system and a health gut keeps it under control, but you can also get overgrowth where it runs riot and starts to cause gut or skin and ear and other health problems. Candida is classed as both a yeast and a fungal infection. More details on that and things you can do to help on the link
http://www.tristateweimrescue.org/storage/Coconut Oil.pdf

Other causes can be bacterial infection either primary as the main and sole cause or often secondary not the main cause but can also be present due to the traumatising and worrying at the skin its introduced.

Failing this you could then be going into allergy territory, either from food or environmental causes, another possibility but usually above most common things are usually first ruled out.

There are endocrine disorders like hypo thyroid and adrenal problems, sometimes with hypo thyroid you only see one symptom an skin and coat is one of them and other symptoms may be subtle an you dont notice them, but
usually hair doesnt grow back unless its diagnosed and treated. Adrenal problems can cause bad coat skin and baldness, but often thats usually accompanied with drinking more peeing more and always hungry if they are.

On a quick look for genetic problems in the bichon there is something called Pododermatitis also known as interdigital eczema or pedal eczema thats a skin infection but of the pads and paws.

Dont know if this will be any help its about skin problems in Bichons
BH Articles


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks SDH. If Lottie had been my dog it wouldn't have been left this long but despite mentioning it a few times I can't make them take her. They're a busy household but not really an excuse. Hopefully tonight's visit will mean something can now be done.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks SDH. If Lottie had been my dog it wouldn't have been left this long but despite mentioning it a few times I can't make them take her. They're a busy household but not really an excuse. Hopefully tonight's visit will mean something can now be done.


Hopefully they will get to the bottom if it and that there is a simple cause of it thats easy to treat and get sorted. x


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

The vet seems to think that Lottie's bald patches could be an allergy to the cat  but possibly stress from how the cat is behaving towards her could also be causing it.

Other causes of allergy can be ruled out - food is what she's had since a puppy, dust - well no change to the environment and hard floors downstairs, and they did have a flea problem but all cleared up and no fleas apparent now.

Not sure what course of action regarding any medication as just had a quick phone call from d-i-l and she is on the way back from the vet's now (an hour's drive).

The decision has already been made about the cat. As she refuses to go out and has turned into a little demon, they will speak to the person they got her from. She was from an accidental litter from a very young cat, the mother cat unfortunately got run over a few weeks ago and there's a strong possibility that she can go back to where she came from. I don't think any of us would give up an animal easily but Lottie has been there for two and a half years and she has to come first. At least it's better than giving her up to a rescue.

And now poor Jessie, who went along to the appointment as her eye has become cloudy within the last few days, has been diagnosed with a cataract. That poor girl, such a dreadful start to her life, used as a breeding machine and having 8 litters in 4 years, and now having a cataract at a relatively young age. And she really is such a very sweet girl, so gentle and trusting. Vet has advised getting in touch with the insurance company and once d-i-l has spoken to them they will take it from there.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> The vet seems to think that Lottie's bald patches could be an allergy to the cat  but possibly stress from how the cat is behaving towards her could also be causing it.
> 
> Other causes of allergy can be ruled out - food is what she's had since a puppy, dust - well no change to the environment and hard floors downstairs, and they did have a flea problem but all cleared up and no fleas apparent now.
> 
> ...


Sorry about poor Jessie, although some types of cataracts not sure about all can be candidates for cataract surgery as in humans, so if shes insured certainly worth getting a veterinary opthalmology consultation to see if anything can be done bless her.

Hopefully it is just a cat allergy, with the bald patches, I guess time well tell on that one, if the person who had the litter can take her back I guess that will solve the problem and give you a chance to see if it makes a difference.
You do have to always give though to the animals who came first, as sad as it may be to have to give an animal up as you say she has to come first.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Poor little Jessie she really has had the worst of lives for so long and now this 
I'm so glad she found your family and I hope the Insurance agree to any treatments.

And I'm really surprised that Lottie is allergic to the cat  Poor girl - at least you have an answer and know it's not contagious and can be resolved.
I'm sure your son and dil will find a good home for the poor grumpy cat.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had a chat with d-i-l, she gives a lot more information than my son!

Apparently Jessie has also been nibbling her feet but doesn't have the hairloss problem that Lottie has. They are both going back to the vets on Friday morning for blood allergy tests - five things are tested for including trees/plants/dust mites/other mites. Couldn't take the blood tonight as the post had already gone. Vet can't be sure it's the cat but thinks it's a possibility. For now Lottie will continue with Sudocrem for the sore spots.

As for Jessie's cataract, it came on very suddenly which vet says is unusual, asked if she was drinking more as diabetes could be a possibility. Didn't say she would be testing for it but is keeping an eye on the cataract for the moment.

As they are insured the vet will be very thorough with her investigations so they should get to the bottom of it. Jessie is insured with John Lewis (I agreed to pay the first year's premium as I started the ball rolling on the adoption) and my experience with JL has been very good when I had to claim for my Poppy's operation so I'm not expecting any problems with them. Lottie is insured with Kennel Club and I don't know anything about them so we'll have to see on that one.

D-i-l is seeing the cat lady tomorrow to ask if she will take her back, fingers crossed that she will.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> Just had a chat with d-i-l, she gives a lot more information than my son!
> 
> Apparently Jessie has also been nibbling her feet but doesn't have the hairloss problem that Lottie has. They are both going back to the vets on Friday morning for blood allergy tests - five things are tested for including trees/plants/dust mites/other mites. Couldn't take the blood tonight as the post had already gone. Vet can't be sure it's the cat but thinks it's a possibility. For now Lottie will continue with Sudocrem for the sore spots.
> 
> ...


I think you can get pre authorisation with most insurance companies especially for anything big, that way you now the claim will be accepted and they will pay out, its just a matter of you and the vet filling out a form as in a claim form and they let you know prior to going ahead. You then I think send the claim form and invoice in the normal way and get paid.


----------

